# the ultimate question.. restore or mod



## anthony moriglioni (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a 69 GTO, convertible, 400 automatic trans. It had 72k original miles. My mom won it in a raffle in 1988 for 100 bucks. It has never seen snow or rain. I bought it for a dollar when i went into the military. due to a need for quick cash I sold it to a cousin, for only 6grand, with the caveat I had first right of refusal with same cost plus whatever he put into it... it now has 78K on it 12 years later and new shocks. I just bought it back for 7g last week.. It will never be registered to anyone else while i am alive.. how is it worth more.... should I keep it all original (other than paint color) or should I make this a bad ass machine.. up horse power, brakes etc.. 
looking for some insight..


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

An original survivor 78K mile numbers matching convertible with the original paint "as is" may be worth $30,000 to $50,000, a bad ass machine would be worth $10,000 to $25,000 *less*.

Just my humble opinion,


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

What Randy said.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Survivor cars are very "hot" right now. If your prime concern is value, then that's your best option.

However, you said you're keeping this car forever. Unless you're thinking about heirs, then resale value isn't going to matter.
I went through a similar dilemma with my 69 hardtop. Although it sounds like your car is in better condition than mine was when I started restoring it, mine was also 100% original and numbers matching except the previous owner had repainted it a different color. IT took me a loooong time to decide, but ultimately I chose the "bad ass" road and haven't been sorry for a second. I too will be keeping this car forever, so I decided to build it for ME and not some faceless future buyer.

Do whatever you think you'll enjoy the most, and don't worry too much about what anyone else thinks.

Bear


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Survivor cars are very "hot" right now. If your prime concern is value, then that's your best option.
> 
> However, you said you're keeping this car forever. Unless you're thinking about heirs, then resale value isn't going to matter.
> I went through a similar dilemma with my 69 hardtop. Although it sounds like your car is in better condition than mine was when I started restoring it, mine was also 100% original and numbers matching except the previous owner had repainted it a different color. IT took me a loooong time to decide, but ultimately I chose the "bad ass" road and haven't been sorry for a second. I too will be keeping this car forever, so I decided to build it for ME and not some faceless future buyer.
> ...



Do what puts a smile on your face. If that's resto-modding the car, do it. If that's keeping it original, do that.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Randy on the second post. The car is a clean, unmolested original. In my lifetime, I fully expect factory muscle cars will go the way of the do-do bird and the original '40 Ford coupe....extinct. Your car, do what you want. I solved my problem by having _2_ GTO's: a bad ass '65 and a stock '67 ragtop. So, my choice would to keep your ragtop the way it is and build or buy a bad ass hardtop!!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Survivor cars are very "hot" right now. If your prime concern is value, then that's your best option.
> 
> However, you said you're keeping this car forever. Unless you're thinking about heirs, then resale value isn't going to matter.
> I went through a similar dilemma with my 69 hardtop. Although it sounds like your car is in better condition than mine was when I started restoring it, mine was also 100% original and numbers matching except the previous owner had repainted it a different color. IT took me a loooong time to decide, but ultimately I chose the "bad ass" road and haven't been sorry for a second. I too will be keeping this car forever, so I decided to build it for ME and not some faceless future buyer.
> ...



I agree. My car was rough, but %100 percent original. I started to "restore" it but obviously changed my mind. I have all the original # matching stuff to mine, but it's nowhere near as rare and desirable as an all original convertable GTO. I can change mine back anytime, all this shiz unbolts (except the cage obviously) I would say that IMO any bolt on mod is okay as long as you keep the original parts and don't do any "irreversable" mods. 

If you are just longing to tinker on something or go "fast" maybe get a matching hardtop to play with. Convertables are'nt the best at the track, more for cruizin'. :cheers


----------



## 69ra3 (Dec 29, 2012)

I vote for keep it original and restore as needed, but if you choose to modify it, then keep the original components.


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

you can do wonders by installing new springs , sway bars, modern shocks and still be original looking. thats what ive done, rides better than new, i just kept all the old parts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

For Value: Keep it as original....
For road ripping fun, build a resto-mod. I had a very nice 67 GTO, very original....I sold it to build a car I could drive, and wouldn't feel bad if I blew an original engine or had someother misfortune with......I vote leave it be! Here are pics of both cars...2 very different creatures.....Eric :cheers


----------



## anthony moriglioni (Dec 27, 2012)

it is a numbers matching... painted once.. not original color... could easily be repainted original color..


----------



## anthony moriglioni (Dec 27, 2012)

i love the car as is.. and it does push roughly 350hp stock.. so I am thinking new suspension stuff to make it ride better... a "clean up" so to say... maybe drive it as is for a few years.. I am only 38 .. so i have many years ahead of me to change my mind if i want.. and I must say.. I REALLY love the idea of getting another one .. a 67 and make it a bad ass machine.. now to convince the wife that is the plan.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If you plan on keeping it original, then stop driving it now and trailer it. However, I am sure you will be driving it. As you put more miles and wear on the car, you have to replace or rebuild things. Eventually, how much of your car remains original? You can keep the car maintained and rebuilt "as original" when selecting replacement parts and components. For me, I would want to upgrade things like brakes and suspension - for ride and safety reasons. Drive line depends on how you plan to use it; everyday, weekends, shows, etc.. If you build the engine, then you have to consider upgrading the rest of your drive line to handle any big power increase. If I owned the convertible, I would want to be able to drive it any day of the week. I built my 1968 Lemans (installed a 400 CI) so I could drive it and I made it plenty fast for everyday use and got 16-17 MPG. Now I am building it again, 455 CI (more HP} 5-speed, 9" rear, tilt front-end, and other goodies. But, I plan on only using it as a local weekend cruiser & shows. I know the gas mileage will be horrible.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Drive it as is for now and see how you like it. I've been driving both of mine "as is" for over 30 years and 185,000 miles, and I like them fine. They're reliable, comfortable, fast, and are viable everyday transportation. These are simple cars, needing only maintenance and care in order to stay in service.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Definitely original.


----------



## anthony moriglioni (Dec 27, 2012)

WELL... AFter some research and numbers verification.. It is an original car.. and original motor... however.. I researched the Fisher Body plate I found .. and the car is originally the Midnight Green and had black interior.. Mine has white interior.. and .. has been painted twice.. things you find when you are tearing things down.. (green paint under some trim that I had never seen underneath) So... not sure when or where that happened but either information on the interweb is wrong, or.. someone changed interior colors. Either way.. I love the parliament white interior.. WE have redone brake lines, fuel lines, master cylinder, alternator, polyuerethane bushings for the suspension and sway bar stuff...(old rubber things were junk) and soon.. it should be safe for my son to drive (in 3 short years)..


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

anthony moriglioni said:


> I have a 69 GTO, convertible, 400 automatic trans. It had 72k original miles. My mom won it in a raffle in 1988 for 100 bucks. It has never seen snow or rain. I bought it for a dollar when i went into the military. due to a need for quick cash I sold it to a cousin, for only 6grand, with the caveat I had first right of refusal with same cost plus whatever he put into it... it now has 78K on it 12 years later and new shocks. I just bought it back for 7g last week.. It will never be registered to anyone else while i am alive.. how is it worth more.... should I keep it all original (other than paint color) or should I make this a bad ass machine.. up horse power, brakes etc..
> looking for some insight..


You lucky SOB! Keep it STOCK STOCK STOCK!
I am slowly putting a 67 GTO back to where yours is now. As the previous posted said... keep it stock if it's already stock. Modded cars are a dime a dozen!

BUT... until we see pics.... your car is WORTHLESS! lol


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If your only concern is maximizing value, then by all means 100% original is the only choice.

HOWEVER - since you said it will never be sold... the real answer is to build whatever YOU want and make no apologies. Why sacrifice whatever opportunity you have left to enjoy the car just to make some stranger happy whenever you (or your son) get ready to give it all up?

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be the Devil's Advocate here: I've seen _many_ cars that were never going to be sold---get sold. Often for a loss. Things change. Situations change. Priorities change. People change. That said, do what makes you happy. It's a car, after all, and meant to be used as one.


----------



## anthony moriglioni (Dec 27, 2012)

Well after finding out that what I had been told, wasnt true, I am not so worried about it anymore to tell ya the truth.. It still wont be sold, but apparently someone wanted white interior and the turquoise paint more than the green interior and the Midnight green paint... So.. for now, we are just making it safe to drive as in new brakes, fuel lines and new Poly Bushings in the suspension.. It just plain needed it.. so I guess the original thing goes out the window. It will still look all stock minus a few technological upgrades. 
pictures to follow when i figure out how


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No loss! My '67 GTO convertible is a numbers matching correct car, but was gold on gold. I repainted it gold in '86, and it was just "blah". In '93, I installed a parchment white interior and painted the car '68 Flambeau Burgundy. I love the way it looks. I'll never sell mine, either.....probably. Had it 30 years already. If and when I do restore it, I just may go Starlight Black with a red interior!!! But probably not gold/gold. You could repaint yours Midnight Green and leave the parchment interior.....that would look super sharp, and be more sought after than a green/green car, IMO. Midnight Green is a killer color, way nicer than the turquoise on your car, IMO....


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> No loss! My '67 GTO convertible is a numbers matching correct car, but was gold on gold. I repainted it gold in '86, and it was just "blah". In '93, I installed a parchment white interior and painted the car '68 Flambeau Burgundy. I love the way it looks. I'll never sell mine, either.....probably. Had it 30 years already. If and when I do restore it, I just may go Starlight Black with a red interior!!! But probably not gold/gold. You could repaint yours Midnight Green and leave the parchment interior.....that would look super sharp, and be more sought after than a green/green car, IMO. Midnight Green is a killer color, way nicer than the turquoise on your car, IMO....


I hear ya man! My 67 was Champagne with gold interior. That would not fly...
black on black baby and never goin back!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin good!! :cheers


----------

